# Tuna Medalians on the Smokey Joe



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

Grilled Tuna Medalians.  Well... small sized steaks anyway.
Misted them with EVOO, then added some Old Bay and some SeaFood Magic.  On the grill untill med rare. 
Served with baked potatoes and grilled asparagus.  Asparagus was misted with EVOO, drizzled with melted butter, then dusted with Paula Deans 'house' seasoning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2005)

Sounds good Finney!  How is the Seafood Magic, that's Paul Prudhomes stuff right?  I've had the BBQ Magic and really like it.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2005)

Which one you got Glen?  I've just got the $27 cheapy.  It seems to do okay, but not the best at really high heats.  I've heard that the more costly ones are even worse.  There was a mod for them on the virtual weber bullet site.  Basically added a bottom vent like the cheap one has.  I just throw in way more charcoal than I sould need.  Seems to work.  If you really want a SEAR.  Put your Smokey Joe grate on top of you charcoal chimney when your charcoal is really going.  Then dump the charcoal into the grill and continue cooking.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2005)

What.....no pictures?


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Yeah Finnster I got the smokey joe silver with the old style weber vents in the bottom.  It was a closeout at my work so I bought it for 17 bucks!  (last one)
> 
> Glad to hear it's not just me.  I'll try the charcoal starter thing.  Is that an AB idea or do you two just think alike?



It's an AB thing.  Who in their right mind would put good meat over that blow torch if no one had done it before?  :!:


----------

